# Port O'Connor Offshore Tournament ~ (Aug 22-23)



## signman (Nov 24, 2007)

POOT ~ Port O'Connor Offshore tournament is coming up next weekend.

August 22 - 23, 2014

Weight-in at the Fishing Center
Captains meeting, meals, and awards at the POC Community Center 

Texas Fab 4 ~ (Pays out *$5000) - Winner takes all

King Mackerel
Dorado
Wahoo
Cobia


$250.00 entry fee
Catered meals both days
T-shirts, koozies, cups and tournament Flags will be given to entrants


$50,000 King Mackerel Bounty!

(Optional side pots for all will be available)

Check out fishpoot.com for more details.
or
Contact:
Charlie Justice ~ (361) 318-5568
Richard Janecka ~ (361) 648-9326
Donald Goldman ~ (361) 935-1857
*5,000 payout based on 30 entries; if less, money will be adjusted.


----------



## signman (Nov 24, 2007)

*POOT*

Bump....


----------

